# Dare To Be - A Ganguro Girl 2.0 (June 23 - July 7, 2011)



## katana (Jun 23, 2011)

Our new theme is*Â Dare To Be -Â A Ganguru Girl 2.0* Chosen by _MiaMaria_Â winner of the challenge_Â Dare To Be -Â Dead_ Â  Â  Â  Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will not be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.Â  Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Eastern Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time Thank You! XO Here are some inspirational pics, feel free to add your own to this thread.


----------



## katana (Jun 23, 2011)

Â  Â  For those who would like to enter, Please Note: Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are not allowed. Please review the rest of the rules here. As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed. Â  Remember!!! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will not be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.Â  For those whose entries include more than one pic: Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically. Â  Â  Â Have FuN and EnJoY the contest Everyone! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good Luck!Â Â


----------



## katana (Jun 23, 2011)

My apologies, I posted this from my iPhone, and the photos didn't show up. I will post some as soon as I can, but please feel free to add your own inspirational photos to this thread ladies! Great theme MiaMaria!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha I was wondering when this was going to show up XD


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Jun 23, 2011)

oooo how fun! i had to google it wasnt sure, cant wait to try this though!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 23, 2011)

I will help out with some inspirational pics!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

I never understood the appeal of this look


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never understood the appeal of this look


LOL Thankfully the look has pretty much died out, least that version. The look is much more soft now.

And for those who need a little more help. Asahi did a video a while back on it.


----------



## Kate ODoherty (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe it's living in the UK, but I have never seen this look!!!  Interesting!!! haha x


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a Japan (I think) thing!  And hi KATE!!!!!!  â™¥


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 23, 2011)

It was a Japanese style but as I mentioned the look has died down and that extreme version hasn't been popular for at least five years, if not longer. This is what the current "Gyaru" fashion looks like from Ranzuki magazine.







For scans of Japanese magazines try this site: http://jmagazinescans.livejournal.com/


----------



## Giddybootz (Jun 23, 2011)

Ohhh I love crazy kawaii japanese styles...and i get to be tan for this...how odd!!!  

=^.^=


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 23, 2011)

Faux tan. It's all about the dark foundation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG! That video was massively fun to watch... she was thoroughly enjoying the whole process!!! LOL!!


----------



## llehsal (Jun 23, 2011)

I have never seen this look....yikes!


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Jun 23, 2011)

its harder than it looks, ive done this twice, trying to get it right, so I will probably end up doing it again. Its fun to dress up like this! here is what I have so far. 

If I dont do it again the 1st one is the one i want to enter for the challenge. 





and this one was the first time i did it...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 23, 2011)

Hahaha  I love it!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 23, 2011)

Great job, Mz Beautiful!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 23, 2011)

Why does this remind me of Snooki?! haha!! I'm so excited to do this one!!


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Jun 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does this remind me of Snooki?! haha!! I'm so excited to do this one!!



LOL exactly what I was thinking when I started taking pics


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does this remind me of Snooki?! haha!! I'm so excited to do this one!!


LMAO So true. Snooki is a out of Japanese fashion by five years!


----------



## emalyce89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mz. Beautiful, you did a wonderful job!

I've seen the random YT videos for it and such, and many, many pictures. I never understood the style myself. I guess it's time to finally Google it. haha


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahaha. Wow. This one seems *fun*, yet _odd_. Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Giddybootz (Jun 24, 2011)

This is harder than I thought to achieve!! Maybe its because I am soooooooo pale that its nearly impossible to get my self orange enough!! I used NC44 O_O

It takes a good bit of time to do this one so I don't know if I will get a chance to do a better version so this is my entry for now!! (*pic number 3 please*)

1.





2.





3.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Hehe. I'll actually do one myself since I have done the look before on my daughters. I'm going to the Dollar Store tomorrow and pick up the darkest, orange foundation I can find since the cheap stuff works for this look since it's orange as can be. LOL Some tips for people who want to replicate this style. Use a white concealer for the eyes, nose highlight and lips.  Don't use a real white since it's TOO white you want an off white or cream white. Set with a creamy white powder. Set the foundation with a dark powder, the more orange the better but not a bronzer unless it's a matte bronzer. Stickers typically went along the eyes and cheekbones, any where else and the look would not be considered as Ganguro. The gist of the look was mountain witch/hag meets beach bunny which is why the look is very tan/orange.

The word itself é¡”é»’ (correct romanji is gankuro) literally means "black face".

é¡” is gan which is "face", "expression"

é»’ is kuro (not guro) which is "black".

http://rut.org/cgi-bin/j-e/dict


----------



## DragonGirl (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow great job so far! I'm excited to try this one but I can already feel my pores clogging lol.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 25, 2011)

Hold on! You mean to tell me girls go out like this by choice in Japan, like at their own free will?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hold on! You mean to tell me girls go out like this by choice in Japan, like at their own free will?


 It was done as a rebellious thing as many of the young women would dress up like this on the weekends then go back to their office job on Monday. The style has fallen out of fashion and has been several years.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 25, 2011)

Havent we done this B4??? 

Either way I think its a great Idea Since We have ALOT of new members now I actually think it would be cool to recycle alot of the Old DTB topics to see what the New members Take on the looks would be  !!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Cant wait to see more!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 26, 2011)

I think thats why its called 2.0  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 26, 2011)

lol wouldnt have noticed if u hadnt  said it lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 26, 2011)

One of these days I'll the time to do this :X


----------



## xina751 (Jun 26, 2011)

giddybootz...you did awesome...i soooooo can't wait to do mine now! so inspirational  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 26, 2011)

I just went to DG and bought some cheap stuff for it.. so excited now.. I have an hour till I have to get back on WoW for war games.. so I'm gonna try and do it in between now and then!..


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG I had SOOO much fun doing this.. and my husband's reaction was the greatest.. he said if I was going for ABSOLUTE FUGLY.. I just steamrolled right over it!

Im posting multiple pictures.. just because I think its soooo hilarious.

The* 2nd to last one for VOTING PURPOSES *please


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 26, 2011)

Surprisingly... I actually like that look on you. I think you look REALLY good with a bronze tan!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 26, 2011)

thank you.. lol.  I used LA Color 1.50 liq foundation.. the darkest one I could find.. and the 1.50 bronzer.. and just piled it on lol.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you.. lol.  I used LA Color 1.50 liq foundation.. the darkest one I could find.. and the 1.50 bronzer.. and just piled it on lol.



how hard was it to wash off?!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 26, 2011)

lol.. idk..

i havent washed it off yet..

I keep wearing it to piss the husband off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol.. idk..
> 
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG Nicole, you managed to make this look look good haha


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha ha ha Thank you so much Bonnie!  I was just doing some war games.. &lt;3 wargames  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Surprisingly... I actually like that look on you. I think you look REALLY good with a bronze tan!



I used to be a LOT darker when I was younger.. it took years after I got back from Iraq of avoiding the sun to get down to my skin tone that I am now..


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI used to be a LOT darker when I was younger.. it took years after I got back from Iraq of avoiding the sun to get down to my skin tone that I am now..


Not many women can pull that tone off, I can't I look horrible when I tan since I don't get a bronze color but an ashy dark color. If you ever want to faux tan you know you'll look hot and not a mess like me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAO! You guys are hillarious!!

Nicole - please tell me you washed it off by today or did you decide to leave it on all night?! LOL!! Poor hubby!!

The looks are awesome and everyone is doing a great job!


----------



## Casey18 (Jun 27, 2011)

wow i've never seen this look before, its look soo...funny in the same time great =)


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 27, 2011)

I washed it off when I took a shower before bed time lol..


----------



## llehsal (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow ladies!!!!  You all look like over tanned geishas!!!  hehehehehe


----------



## emalyce89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my version of a Ganguro girl...it has more of a modern twist with a splash of me. =)
For more information about how I created this, please check out my YouTube channel: www.youtube.com/user/simplybmakeup

Good luck to the others! I have some really tough competition...=]


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 27, 2011)

Your version is more towards the evolution from the standard Ganguro look to the more modern Gyaru look. I like it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoa loving those lashes!


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY! you look so different! i love it! i love the bronzer on you.
 



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I had SOOO much fun doing this.. and my husband's reaction was the greatest.. he said if I was going for ABSOLUTE FUGLY.. I just steamrolled right over it!
> 
> ...


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 28, 2011)

(entry)


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job everyone! 

I hope I have time to enter!  lol!


----------



## katana (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh wow! Everyone has done such a Fantastic job! This challenge is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BackwoodsBlonde (Jul 1, 2011)

Holy cow Nicole, the bronze really suits you!

Ok, I'm gonna give this a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









This was way too fun to do! I went shopping at Michaels and found the cutest rainbow heart stickers with leopard print. You can't really tell by the pictures but they're so shiny and fun. I decided to use both my digital cam as well as my webcam just to see which came out better. For voting purposes, I'm obviously using the *1st One*, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck guys!


----------



## foxymom (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys look awesome.... I will so look odd with this... My skin is too pale.... Good going all


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is mine. The 1st one is the voting one... thank goodness my luminess came with a super dark color LOL i had so much fun with this!!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 2, 2011)

Ha ha Amy I love it!  Its so cute!  It was fun doing this look wasnt it?

Backwoods I love your hair in that photo.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks! yeah it was a blast, i couldn't wait to wash it off though - it was freaking out the boyfriend LMAO


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

nicole i love your look! it look fantastic and actually good on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not that your other looks are bad, just this freaky look kind of suits you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

backwoodsblonde...you did a beautiful job too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

amy...you did a great job, you look really good like this too. and just fyi..olive oil or facial cleansing oils can be used to dissolved the makeup...just rub it on your face while its DRY and then use water to rinse off and then facewash if you want.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> amy...you did a great job, you look really good like this too. and just fyi..olive oil or facial cleansing oils can be used to dissolved the makeup...just rub it on your face while its DRY and then use water to rinse off and then facewash if you want.


That would have helped yesterday!! HAHA j/k. I used some baby wipes and the Luminess stuff comes off easily with those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I looked a hot mess though! LOL


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Jul 3, 2011)

Eeekk! This is exciting! I have some research to do...I'm new to this and i think i can create the "snookie" look I'm mean the "Ganguro Girl" look.. I'll be posting tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## totiki (Jul 3, 2011)

My first picture.. I had a really good time doing this one.. It was so fun, but really hard to! Theres a lot of different version posted in here... No one made the same look, thats kinda cool i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Il be posting moore pictures later


----------



## totiki (Jul 3, 2011)

My first picture.. I had a really good time doing this one.. It was so fun, but really hard to! Theres a lot of different version posted in here... No one made the same look, thats kinda cool i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Il be posting more picz later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BackwoodsBlonde (Jul 3, 2011)

@Amy: Ah! You look too cute! I really love how the liner as well as your expression makes your eyes pop like a true ganguro girl

@Nicole: Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Xina: Haha thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@totiki: Wow this a really unique take on the ganguro look! To me it looks like something you would see in a high fashion magazine. The flowers add the perfect touch too. Nice job!


----------



## totiki (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I Think i just really focused on the eyes, she had alot of eyeliner on the photo i used as inspiration.. 




 Here are some more picz: 

















Enjoy!!


----------



## totiki (Jul 4, 2011)

Which one should i enter by the way?? I think im entering nr 2 in my last post


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2011)

I like #2.


----------



## BombDiggity (Jul 4, 2011)

You guys all look awesome!

PS - how many of you guys used the NYX JEP in Milk? I'm going to say probably damn near close to all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BombDiggity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys all look awesome!
> 
> PS - how many of you guys used the NYX JEP in Milk? I'm going to say probably damn near close to all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Actually I didn't but I sure thought I was going too! I ended up liking the effect of my Mary Kay Cream Concealor more... but I agree I'm sure a lot of folks did!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 4, 2011)

I did.. lol


----------



## MiaMaria (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job everyone!





I like that the entries are very different from eachother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 My entry:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 6, 2011)

holy cow Amy! This looks awesome - and I love your dog!





You did this look all airbrushed?!!  Do tell!!
 



> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is mine. The 1st one is the voting one... thank goodness my luminess came with a super dark color LOL i had so much fun with this!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome pictures Totiki!

Great job too MiaMaria...

I'll tell you this - I cant wait to see all the pictures compiled for voting - this is going to be hard!


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 6, 2011)

Loving all these!!!

I can't get the NYX JEP in Dublin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's on my wish list though!!


----------



## totiki (Jul 7, 2011)

I used my 120 pallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im entering picture nr 2 in my second posting, IF i dont have time to do it over again.. Im not happy about my eyes.. Or i was until i saw everyone elses post


----------



## divadoll (Jul 7, 2011)

Aw...look... they wanna look like the pygmies from Pocket God  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will help out with some inspirational pics!


----------

